# Good thread on swapping a mk4 dash to mk3



## mylesp (Jul 7, 2005)

Will the harness be plug and play to the cluster? Or will I need an adaptor? Also this is vr6 obd2. Does the cluster need to be from a vr or does it matter if its 2.0? thnx


----------



## mylesp (Jul 7, 2005)

I have searched and found a couple but... none of the photos work. I dont know if its my mac or not my laptop is busted at the moment.. doh


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?896084


----------



## mylesp (Jul 7, 2005)

Thank you. I have seen this thread before. However it does jump me to the dash swap that im having issues seeing the photos on.. doh. Still reading the thread again anyways


----------



## Dubluva (Sep 16, 2002)

Although I can't answer all your questions, I'll help where I can. 
The MKIV dash is almost a drop in swap into the MKIII. If you have the mk4 knee bar along with the two metal brackets it mounts to, you can screw the mounting brackets in place in the mk3 and then literally screw the mk4 dash right in. I know pics are worth a thousand words and would explain what i'm saying a little better, but I don't have access to my pictures right now. There was no trimming or cutting the dash involved in installing it at all. The space between the dash ends and the A pillars will need to be addressed as the shapes are different, but the dash actually goes in with little to no fuss at all. I'll try to find my pics, if you need them let me know.


----------



## builtvw (Sep 20, 2009)

Dubluva said:


> Although I can't answer all your questions, I'll help where I can.
> The MKIV dash is almost a drop in swap into the MKIII. If you have the mk4 knee bar along with the two metal brackets it mounts to, you can screw the mounting brackets in place in the mk3 and then literally screw the mk4 dash right in. I know pics are worth a thousand words and would explain what i'm saying a little better, but I don't have access to my pictures right now. There was no trimming or cutting the dash involved in installing it at all. The space between the dash ends and the A pillars will need to be addressed as the shapes are different, but the dash actually goes in with little to no fuss at all. I'll try to find my pics, if you need them let me know.


really hmm ive heard you need to do some trimming. does it fit even with the door cards


----------

